# Blade not square to table on a Ryobi table saw model BTS10S



## Elennox (Jan 2, 2012)

I have looked at the manual and the only adjustments that I can are the set screws for 45 and 90 degrees. Does anyone have any ideas. It is only an 1/8th off front to back but it is messing up my jigs and things aren't square of course.
Thanks Eddie


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Do you mean the blade is not parallel to the miter slots?
If so, turn the saw over and see where the guts, bolts to the table. Loosen and adjust. 1/8" is a lot!


----------



## Elennox (Jan 2, 2012)

I will check on this and see if anything can be done. I called Ryobi and they admitted that it sounded like a workmanship problem. She said that i could order the carriage mounting bracket that is more than likely what is off.


----------



## kwoodhands (May 1, 2020)

Like Pirate says , after turning the saw over check the mating surfaces where the table connects to the mounting brackets. Often these surfaces are rough cast , makes it difficult to keep aligned. Use a file or sandpaper on a block of wood to smooth these areas. Then bolt the table to the bracket but leave it slightly loose.
Turn the saw right side up and check the blade to the slot . A mallet or a dead blow hammer will tap the corner of the table til the blade is parallel with the miter slots. Assuming you do not have machinist tools just use a combination square to check the distance from blade to slot. Measure to blade but not the teeth. When satisfied , tighten the bolts under the table. You may have to do this several times if the table moves after tightening the bolts.
If you made sure the bolt surface was smooth as noted in third sentence, then you may not need to do this more than once.
mike


----------



## Jim Frye (Aug 24, 2016)

And yet another reply to an 8 year old thread.


----------

